# Working too much..



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

How has everyones work situation been? Around here it has been balls to the walls for some time. Haven't had any time off in the last 2 months except for maybe 3 days which two of them were holidays. But finally caught up for about a week so now what do I do ? What a life eh?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive been busy too, Got several months ahead but bugger it, Im not rushing anymore, I do my hrs and tend to cruise it, Im getting by, paying the bills and actually enjoying the ride now days, People I work for are still happy and I don't seem to be loosing any work.

3 years ago I had a daughter, She hasn't been a good sleeper so ive been a bit of a zombie with all the constant wake ups, I thought how on earth am I going to survive this so even if I had to I couldn't rush and go flat out, It would be burn out time and one very moody father who just falls asleep.

Glad to hear you have plenty of work silver but dude don't burn out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Been very fortunate ! Very Fortunate! A check came in last week and the whif asked me which job is this from? I said ...Hell I don't know !! If it's writtin out to me put it in the bank! Just off the top of head I've got 7 homes back to back..[i hope]


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

two weeks off !!! one week @ Disney and the next week just rest and now there is no more cracks on my fingers


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Thoughout the Clinton presidency I worked 16 hour days 7 days a week. 
For at least 9 years and before that....


Not worth it.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Zendik said:


> Thoughout the Clinton presidency I worked 16 hour days 7 days a week.
> For at least 9 years and before that....
> 
> 
> Not worth it.


Yes I know the feeling I use to work non-stop for months on end and really so much can suffer because of it, so then I found myself taking more time off just for me and also the family but sometimes you just get all caught up in thinking of get-r-done and bite off more than you should. Going to have to have a sit down with myself again and rethink why take on more than I should, is it really worth it? NOT....


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Monday - Friday 8 hr days and that's it.....there's always tomorrow. ever since my daughter was born 4 1/2 years ago that's the way it's been and don't plan on changing it......it's hard enough to keep up to a 4 year old let alone running yourself into the dirt and trying to give her attention all evening.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

drywall guy158 said:


> Monday - Friday 8 hr days and that's it.....there's always tomorrow. ever since my daughter was born 4 1/2 years ago that's the way it's been and don't plan on changing it......it's hard enough to keep up to a 4 year old let alone running yourself into the dirt and trying to give her attention all evening.


 Really 8 hrs a day there is always tomorrow? Construction is not always just an 8 hr a day. True there is only so much we can do but in all honesty we sometimes just have to do what it takes to get a job done. Most GC wont stand for we will get it done on our own time attitude because there are so many drywall subs that drag a job on way too long. We don't work a 9-5 job and just go home. You say you have a daughter, well I have 5 boys try keeping up to them, but I do. It sounds like my sister, she has one son and the way she talks it is next to impossible to deal with because it takes "SO MUCH" out of her. My wife tells her to walk in her shoes for a day and then say that.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

silverstilts said:


> Really 8 hrs a day there is always tomorrow? Construction is not always just an 8 hr a day. True there is only so much we can do but in all honesty we sometimes just have to do what it takes to get a job done. Most GC wont stand for we will get it done on our own time attitude because there are so many drywall subs that drag a job on way too long. We don't work a 9-5 job and just go home. You say you have a daughter, well I have 5 boys try keeping up to them, but I do. It sounds like my sister, she has one son and the way she talks it is next to impossible to deal with because it takes "SO MUCH" out of her. My wife tells her to walk in her shoes for a day and then say that.


Id hate to live where you do and have your attitude. I get the work I need done in between 5 and 7 hrs. I take 2 days off a week. I work to live not live to work. GC wont stand for that because of people like you where you live.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

taper71 said:


> Id hate to live where you do and have your attitude. I get the work I need done in between 5 and 7 hrs. I take 2 days off a week. I work to live not live to work. GC wont stand for that because of people like you where you live.


 All I have to say to that is you must not put out much production or don't have very much work, or a big job too you would be a hundred sheet home. I would rather be in my shoes any day and be in high demand than wondering where I will be working in a month or so. I would like to see if you could get a 200-300 sheet home done working between 5-7 hrs, or a large office building that is on a tight schedule with fines issued when not done on the completion date do you ever do those type of jobs? I suppose if you are just doing some remodle that no one cares about when you are done or the average homeowner that don't know any better than fine. I did over $40,000.00 in taping alone last month.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

When I think about it we all have different reasons to do what we do when it comes to work. What motivates us? Do we like what we do? Do we like challenges? Where do we want to be at when we retire? Do we want to live day to day just to pay the bills or have extra to do some things we want and like to do? Do we like to work hard and then play hard? Kinda hard to play hard and do things if there is no money to do them that is just a fact of life. I grew up with great work ethics, work for what you want and work for others, don't mean I am a slave but so many out there in the work force just don't seem to have the drive because they just really can't put things into perspective as to what work is.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

silverstilts said:


> All I have to say to that is you must not put out much production or don't have very much work, or a big job too you would be a hundred sheet home. I would rather be in my shoes any day and be in high demand than wondering where I will be working in a month or so. I would like to see if you could get a 200-300 sheet home done working between 5-7 hrs, or a large office building that is on a tight schedule with fines issued when not done on the completion date do you ever do those type of jobs? I suppose if you are just doing some remodle that no one cares about when you are done or the average homeowner that don't know any better than fine. I did over $40,000.00 in taping alone last month.


Wow you sure are full of yourself. You just must be slow. I tape by myself and homes are average 8000 to 12000 bft. 5 hrs 8000 bft, 7 hrs 10000 + give or take. a coat each day. No end in sight for work. Usually have 2 homes going at a time sometimes 3. Suck it loser:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Whether or not someone is working 8 hr days or longer all that matters in the end is that the trade we do is getting done correctly... It's not a pissing match. You put out as much work as you want to put out and if you're able to finish more in the same time as someone else congrats.... Don't lose focus though in the end just don't burn out. 

Why lower yourself by name calling or bashing another taper without seeing his final product. Even so why must we hate on brothers and sisters of the same trade.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Doing the work is the easy part.... juggling family, employees, time, contractors, etc is the part that makes you want to pull your hair out.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> All I have to say to that is you must not put out much production or don't have very much work, or a big job too you would be a hundred sheet home. I would rather be in my shoes any day and be in high demand than wondering where I will be working in a month or so. I would like to see if you could get a 200-300 sheet home done working between 5-7 hrs, or a large office building that is on a tight schedule with fines issued when not done on the completion date do you ever do those type of jobs? I suppose if you are just doing some remodle that no one cares about when you are done or the average homeowner that don't know any better than fine. I did over $40,000.00 in taping alone last month.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I've found that people who give a dollar amount ( 40,000 last month ) are usually full of crap ! Or compensating for there short comings.
> It's not worth it. Working like that. Unless your single and no kids. In that case have at it. You can give the chiropractor that 40.000 to fix your back in 20 years.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike I would agree 100 percent, but I have a two full timers and a grunt so it really wasn't that hard around 1200 pcs of rock . I have been fortunate as far as the chiroprator goes only been there a handfull of times over the years.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Whether or not someone is working 8 hr days or longer all that matters in the end is that the trade we do is getting done correctly... It's not a pissing match. You put out as much work as you want to put out and if you're able to finish more in the same time as someone else congrats.... Don't lose focus though in the end just don't burn out.
> 
> Why lower yourself by name calling or bashing another taper without seeing his final product. Even so why must we hate on brothers and sisters of the same trade.


 Thanks Toon I needed a reality check sometimes we or I especially get a little riffled no wonder some call me a short sawed of S.O.A.B shotgun sometimes.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I worked nonstop till 2012. Almost lost my family because of it. Now I'm fine with my 40 hrs a week and a Saturday here and there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You can always tell when Silverstilts has some downtime ..If He's not on the job He want's to talk about It. It's in your blood silver! Your a slave to drywall because you love the trade .


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> You can always tell when Silverstilts has some downtime ..If He's not on the job He want's to talk about It. It's in your blood silver! Your a slave to drywall because you love the trade .


Amen!

Although drywall is a vicious mistress, she makes you yearn for more. If you've never felt your heart skip a beat when you nail down a new job even when you're already balls to the walls, you're not really a gypsumjunkie!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

work work work


----------

